# Recommendations for youth low recoil shotgun



## I'llbeoutside

GrtWhtHntr said:


> Why not just have her use the crossbow?


My son has taken 3 with the crossbow and rage extreme. He’s 9 now and shooting guns but he still want to use crossbow this season. Caldwell field pod is a great set-up for the kids with gun or crossbow


----------



## I'llbeoutside

I'llbeoutside said:


> My son has taken 3 with the crossbow and rage extreme. He’s 9 now and shooting guns but he still want to use crossbow this season. Caldwell field pod is a great set-up for the kids with gun or crossbow


But I do see a new 410 in our future


----------



## Playin' Hooky

My kids used the Remington youth 20 gauge until they wanted to haul the weight of an 11-87.

Last 7+ years I’ve killed a bird with that little 20 using factory full choke and Nitro 6s. Much lighter to carry and easily handled in blind or brush. Key to that success has been the Dave Smith Decoys. DSD Hen at 7 yds, Jake at 12 yds, longest shot has been 15 yds. Shortest was 6.

Great dekes like DSDs aren’t cheap but they are great for getting birds close and letting the kids see them really put on a show. I have a used one for sale, pm if you’re interested in it.


----------



## rcleofly

I’d get a gas auto loader. Something like a VersaMax or along them lines and shoot 2-3/4” 12ga. Hardly any recoil at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey

I started with a 20ga 870 pump remington wingmaster with a youth stock put on it. It was way too long without the youth stock. Shot turkeys, duck, and geese with it since I was a youngster. Pick an appropriate but light enough load (2 3/4) where the recoil wont be an issue. My dad also got me on a local youth trap league that helped me get used to using the gun in a non hunting scenario. The recoil was never an issue with it, and I was a pretty small framed kid shooting it.


----------



## SmokeShot

Thanks for all the advice everyone! Quite a few ways I could go!


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Give strong consideration to what your child can physically handle right now. I teach Hunter Ed and have seen how it can be a challenge for smaller kids to handle the weight distribution of a full size gun, 12 or 20. In a blind hunt situation with the blind window or a tri- or bipod rest, not such an issue. Sitting in a fencerow or sneaking would be a real test. 

Good luck with your shopping—and hunting!


----------



## sureshot006

I shoot a 30-06 for deer. It's fairly punishing to shoot in light clothing. But... add a simms or pachmeyer recoil pad and it cuts waaaaay down on the felt recoil.

Myself, I started pretty young with a youth 870 20ga. Only issue I had was with gramps Ithaca when he had me shoot into the air on new years and I didnt tuck it in to my shoulder. Was always comfortable with the 870 and standard loads.

I'd consider a 20 ga with a recoil pad for when you can take a little time with shots. For quick shooting the pads are a bit "grippy" on clothing.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Like others have said, definitely go with a gas semi auto. Recoil will be much less. My wife swears her beretta a300(gas semi-auto) 12 gauge kicks less than her mossberg 500(pump action) in 20 gauge. A sweet gun to check out is the weatherby sa08 youth 20 gauge. Very reliable and affordable gas semi autos. It has a youth stock and a 24” barrel that would be great for turkeys. That will be my sons first shotgun in a couple more years when he’s old enough to blast some ducks.


----------



## Moe

We are getting my son ready for his first turkey season and he's shooting my mossberg 500 in 20 ga. Ordered a full size stock online and cut it down.


----------



## laterilus

We got the kids 11-87 in 20ga with a red dot last year ,kids are 10 years old. With the Caldwell field pod they’re ready to rock n roll.


----------



## carnivor

If your still on the fence about your decision, my 12yr old son knocked down a Jake last evening with .410 TSS at 32 yards. Bird piled up we're it stood. Jelly head. My boy has only shot .22lr, I told him shotgun was the same recoil . I asked about the recoil on the way home, he said I was right, it was the same as the .22 . This was his first hunt hunt were he was the hunter. He has gone out with me many times. First bird. Hopefully, many to come . The gun was an old Stevens 22/410 OU chambered in 3"


----------

